# Here comes December



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi ladies and gents,
I'm just dropping a line to say Hello, I'll be stopping by from time to time. I'm a father of one son and am currently serving enlisted Air Force stationed in Delaware. While I don't have any experience in sailing it is something I'm becoming more and more interested in.

I'm currently floating the idea of starting out by reading, studying and understanding more about sailing, hopeful to get a little experience under my belt over the next few years and perhaps if it's something I still want to pursue after that point I'll be sailing my own boat in the next 12-17 years, just in time for my retirement.

Cheers.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard, and thank you for your service.

Here's a [l-o-o-n-g] thread of recommended books from our members:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/apps-authors/18184-recommended-reading.html

Here's our list of 'basic-sailing' titles:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/101786-books-basic-sailing.html

(There's a list of free books available on the web near the end.)

Lots of knowledgeable & helpful folk here will help you. Have fun!

Gary


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you can manage it *get out on a short cruise, ASAP!* It will either accelerate your progress or let you know pursuing another outlet will work for you. Don't let all those years slip away if you could discover, now, how wonderful and essential it is to you. I am guessing that 12 to 17 years represents most of your adult life. Take it from an aging sailor; having my 30 year old body back would be nice. I think sailing has helped me keep in functional shape but the years do add up. Don't miss it. December is coming! Ha! You are certainly close to unlimited options.

Yup! I will have to consider haul out dates soon. We have hauled as late as Jan. Usually the two weeks before Christmas. Then there is dropping the mooring chains and putting the winter floats on. So many wonderful excuses to get out on the water!

Thanks for your service. Stay safe.

Down


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the fantastic replies!

I took your lead on recommended books and eventually settled with ordering the following over my typical cup of joe this morning:

Royce's Sailing Illustrated_ by Royce, Patrick M._
Learning to Sail: The Annapolis Sailing School Guide for All Ages_ by Goodman, Di_
Navigation Rules (2013)_ by U.S. Coast Guard_
Seaworthy Offshore Sailboat: A Guide to Essential Features, Handling, and Gear _by Vigor, John_
The Voyager's Handbook: The Essential Guide to Blue Water Cruising_ by Leonard, Beth_
Knots (Chapman's nautical guides)_ by Toss, Brion_
Heavy Weather Sailing_ by Coles, K. Adlard_

That should keep me busy for a while.

I'd love to get on a short cruise as soon as possible though I just want to make sure I get my head into the books first before I step out. I don't like walking into situations blindly, and would like to be more useful/knowledgeable than completely green while on someone else's boat or any boat for that matter. You know what I mean?


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Have a look at Dylan Winter's site, sailing a small boat around the coast of England. Great videos! He also writes for 'Small Craft Advisor' magazine. Information and opinions presented with an engaging humor and simple style.

Keep Turning Left


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks manatee! I'm watching his videos now, really enjoying the collection. In a way, he's indirectly convincing me that I might enjoy a smaller sailboat than I originally had in mind. His occasional cooking specials are grand, too.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! Where in Delaware are you? There are a lot of Sailnetters in your general area.

Forgot to add a very heartfelt thank you for your service. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The world is full of sailing vessels .Would take a long time to try all of them. Don't leave it too long. Once you've tried elderly you won't go back.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Embracing Gravity said:


> Thanks manatee! I'm watching his videos now, really enjoying the collection. In a way, he's indirectly convincing me that I might enjoy a smaller sailboat than I originally had in mind. His occasional cooking specials are grand, too.


My pleasure. The 'Egg Banjo' is a treat. I've dropped hints around the family that the complete set of his dvds would make a much-appreciated gift. As would the 'Minicruiser Madness' dvd from "Small Craft Advisor" magazine. I'm hoping for a sailing Christmas.

I have seen it said many times in many places that learning to sail is best done on a small boat. "Small" being somewhat nebulous in definition. I think 10-to-25 feet (3-to-8 meters) would be a fair range. Your mileage may vary.

I took my first sailing lessons through a local community-college, on a Pearson 23, which seemed quite large when I was in charge of her! 
She was a fine learning platform, big enough for a jib and to have reef points, and a good, simple, solid little ship. I'm afraid she spoiled me though: I'll always be a tiller man. A wheel has too much 'stuff' between me and the water for my taste. I can feel the pulse of the sea better with a tiller.

Besides being trailerable and cheaper, the smaller boat, especially a centerboarder or leeboarder, will let you go many more places than the big fin keelers, as you can see from Mr. Winter's voyages. It's also easier to set up, launch, sail and maintain. You'll sail more often with a 'small' boat because there's less work and more fun in it.

We may have sailnetters who can point you toward local sources for lessons & learning opportunies. The boats I learned on belonged to a sailboat-rental outfit; they also gave private lessons - you may find something similar in your area.

Have fun!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

SSGT,

Sailing is a long line of mistakes and learned behaviors. You're making your first mistake right now. DON'T wait a minute longer. Buy a large trailerable now and get on the water. Don't wait until the kids have grown to the "My dad is so lame!" stage to get started. Get the kids hooked now. Let sailing become a necessity of life, not "that thing that my dad took up after I left the house". This is the voice of experience talking. You can store it on base. MWR probably has a lot just for boats. For a case of beer, I know some airman from CE will get her to the water for you. Do it now.

Don 

USAF RET


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

All are damn fine points. Case made gents, maybe I can get a ball rolling sooner than I originally planned. First things first though, I need to look to get some experience under my belt.

@jimgo I am in Dover, Delaware. I'm down in Bowers, Lewes & Bethany occasionally as well.
And thank you all for the warm thanks!

Ideally it would be great to work as part of a crew a few days at a time, or volunteer some days into cleaning up a boat and learning maintenance over a while and go from there. I'll have to do some searching for what is available in my area.


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reality check Don.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

donscribner said:


> ssgt,
> 
> sailing is a long line of mistakes and learned behaviors. You're making your first mistake right now. Don't wait a minute longer. Buy a large trailerable now and get on the water. Don't wait until the kids have grown to the "my dad is so lame!" stage to get started. Get the kids hooked now. Let sailing become a necessity of life, not "that thing that my dad took up after i left the house". This is the voice of experience talking. You can store it on base. Mwr probably has a lot just for boats. For a case of beer, i know some airman from ce will get her to the water for you. Do it now.
> 
> ...


*Seconded!!*


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Embracing Gravity said:


> All are damn fine points. Case made gents, maybe I can get a ball rolling sooner than I originally planned. First things first though, I need to look to get some experience under my belt.


It's too bad you aren't closer (my boat is in Forked River, NJ) or I'd offer you a ride. Not that I have a lot of experience or know what I'm doing, but if you're good at learning from others' mistakes, then you'll be a pro in no time on my boat.

Which leads me to my second point. Don't wait. Read what Don said - get out there. Buy a small boat, keep it in your yard over the winter to do any repairs, then in the spring get out and play. That's really the best way to learn. Confused about something? Ask for help here - there are a lot of us who live reasonably close to you (my home is northwest of Philly) and some might be willing to come crew for you as you're learning. But having your own boat gives you the flexibility to get out and sail at your convenience. If you get a 14-18' dinghy, throw a trolling motor and (fully charged) battery in the dinghy before you go, this way you know you'll be able to get home, and then you'll have the freedom to play at your leisure. Or, get a sunfish or other small boat and a paddle (forget the motor).

Yes, learning to sail well, and learning proper trim and how to bring that into being really does take time. But making a boat move through the water under nothing more than the power of the wind can be done with really no training. Just remember, on a smaller boat:
1) Loosen the main sheet (the rope that controls the angle of the boom) so the boom can swing some (this will prevent a gust from knocking you down as you're hoisting the sail), but not enough that the boom will hit you while working the halyard;
2) If you can, turn the boat so the bow points into the wind before raising the sail;
3) Make sure the outhaul is pulled tight, especially in higher winds;
4) Raise the mainsail until the luff (the part touching or closest to the sail) is tight, especially in high winds;
5) As the sail goes up, the boat may start to lean (heel) if the sail catches the wind. If you keep the main sheet in your hand or close by, you can pop the sheet free and, as long as you're out of the way of the boom, let the boom swing a little wider to take some of the pressure off the sail.
6) Once the sail is up and the main halyard is cleated off (should be quick (30 seconds?) in a small boat) you're all set. Plop back down and look directly in front of you. Keep that point ahead (i.e., try to keep on the current heading) and start playing with the main sheet to get a sense of how the angle of the sail with respect to the wind and the boat influence the boat's movement.

Yes, there can be a lot more to it, but distilled down to the basics, which is all you really need at this point, that's really all there is to it. Eventually you'll want to learn to fly the jib too, and you'll soon want to start finding the best point of sail to make the boat go the fastest possible speed, but just get her moving and get comfortable with her. And get home.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

"If you are not wealthy and you want to go sailing and cruising, you can. My boat cost a little less than four thousand dollars, trailer and everything, brand new. Used boats cost less. Don't assume that the family with the $40,000 yacht is going to have 10 times the fun you will. They won't. You may actually do more sailing, and have more fun, than they- with far fewer worries. Real "riches" are measured not in what you own, but in what you can do."

Small is Beautiful by Larry Brown


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm with Manny. My 25 footer was $2200 including outboard, dinghy and two house batteries. $1500 on trailer and brakes and we were on our way. We spend every possible weekend on the water. We have about 2500 nm under our keel. I can't wait until next year and I haven't even covered her for winter yet.


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

What are your thoughts on a 34' hunter? Is it trailerable? World sailing worthy?


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Go Small and Go Now! 5 Pocket Cruisers to Take you Anywhere

 Blue Water on a Budget: 5 Budget Cruisers for Crossing Oceans

Top 10 Favorite Affordable Bluewater Sailboats


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

96 Hunter Owners Review Their Boats


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you really mean the Hunter 34, or the 24/







? If you meant the 24 or 25, which one (there are several models in that range). If you really menat the 34, it's "dry" weight is almost 12,000 lbs. Tack on the trailer (which will need to be very beefy) plus gear, fuel, etc., and you're easily looking at 18,000. Unless you're going to have 6 of your Jeeps in line doing the towing, I don't think that's what you'd want to think of as a "trailerable" boat. Now, if you want to buy a semi, or a tow truck, then that's another story.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Read this before inspecting likely candidates; could save you a ton of trouble & a bundle of money.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

The article Manatee linked to is great. Here's another:
Catalina - Capri - 25s International Association

One important point: Don't buy the first boat you step foot on, at least not right away. She may look perfect, and she may be perfect, but you REALLY need to be aboard some cruddy boats to understand where to look for problems. For example, I was aboard another Allmand before we bought ours. It needed work, but I loved the cabin, cockpit layout, etc. But as I wandered around, I noticed that the bulkhead where the port-side chainplate was attached was actually made of 2 pieces of plywood, and there was a distinct separation of the two. That made me look closer and realize that water was coming in from that chainplate. I looked at the one on the other side, and found a lot of calcification and other build-up next to that chainplate. That scared me enough to put in a REALLY low-ball offer which the seller rejected. It also taught me what water damage actually looked like, and what some kinds of corosion looked like on the chainplates. It helped me a lot when I went to look at other boats, not just other Allmands. In hindsight, I'm glad we didn't get the other Allmand.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

The first boat I looked at was an Ensada 20. I loved it but it was on the hard with a deflected hull. Second, huge full keel I loved it. It would still be in the yard being repaired now if I bought it. Then to the Sailboat Rescue. Same story. Finally, a trip to see a Precision 23 and our Lancer 25. The 25 was twice the boat at $200 more. Truly worth the hassle.


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

There are so many fantastic sailboats it's difficult to narrow it down. I wonder if I'll really know what size I am comfortable with until I get out on the blue.

For the time being I'm thinking I should go for one of the 20-25'ers you gents mentioned. In the long run I would like something large enough for friends and family to be out for several weeks with me (ideally 4-7 people comfortably). I have many willing an able friends I serve with who would be for short cruising and take leave for it (I also have ten brothers. Hah.)

Starting with a 20-25'er will not only get me out on the water sooner, but gives me a period to break stuff without the deep pocket penalty, while building experience and eventually start our father son sailing experiences out from a young age. I could simply set aside that extra savings account to begin building towards the big picture in the long run.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

You want the boat that makes you feel this ---

" "Master and Owner of the Racundra." Does any man need a prouder title or description? In moments of humiliation, those are the words that I shall whisper to myself for comfort. I ask no others on my grave."

--Arthur Ransome, "Racundra's First Cruise"

--From a review of "Racunda's First Cruise":

"Racundra (owner and master Mr. Arthur Ransome, who is well known to our readers as a skilled navigator in the troubled waters of European policy), is that ideal craft that is just big enough to go anywhere. One need not sail such a yacht to Callao to get the most of her. It is the fact that one could that counts. It may be that one is merely dropping down, say, the Firth of Clyde on a summer night, picking up in turn the Cumbrae, Holy Isle, and Ailsa Craig lights, with the few well-chosen messmates singing chanties in the tiny cockpit, and on the starboard bow the Arran mountains, rising black from the sea in the moonlight to their caps of white cloud. No farther than the Hebrides this time, it is agreed, and yet -. There's an abundance of stores aboard of her -tinned meats and biscuits and fruits enough for a month at sea, and even a keg of the "right Jamaica" that the old bold mate Henry Morgan affected. Her water-tank is newly filled. Her crew have been through much and never fallen out nor shirked. As for herself, she will stand up to anything, with her broad-beamed thirty feet of length and her staunch, simple rig. Why not go on, and on, and see strange parts and different sorts of men and many wonders? No yachtsman but has this feeling if he loves the sea and trusts his craft and the men who sail with him. That is why Mr. Arthur Ransome's book will make most of them jealous. For he has had the courage of his aspiration.

Racundra, for long a dream demanding realisation, was built last year at Riga to the plans of her owner and of the "the best designer in the Baltic". She is a centre-board ketch, not quite thirty feet long, with a twelve-foot beam and a five-horse-power auxiliary which Mr. Ransome in the course of a 500-mile cruise in difficult waters and in sorts of weather disdained to use.

She was to be a cruising boat that one man could manage if need be, but on which three could live comfortably. She was to have a writing-table and book-case, a place for a typewriter, broad bunks where a man might lay him down and rest without bruising knee and elbow with each unconsidered movement . . . She should not be fast, but she should be fit to keep the sea when other little boats were scuttling for shelter. In fact, she was to be the boat that every man would wish who likes to move from port to port, a little ship in which in temperate climates a man might live from year's end to year's end."

***********
 The Saga of Jim, and the Boat Who Became Dragon Wing --what hard work & stick-to-it-iveness can do.


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for such a worthwhile read, and a fantastic story. It was both a grueling experience I may not have imagined, and a triumph to overcome. No doubt a testament to the challenges of sailing, and the excellence of the supportiveness of this community.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Any chance you're free on Sunday morning? I know it's a heck of a hike, and I can't stay out TOO long, but I'm hoping to get there Sunday to start doing some winterization. It will be windy enough that I'd prefer to have crew with me, so I won't go out alone, but if you're free, you're welcome to come for a ride!


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

That would be stellar. NJ area?


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

I need 5 more posts to be able to send a private message, hah.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, Sunday isn't looking as great anyway.


----------



## Embracing Gravity (Oct 25, 2013)

Raincheck it is then.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Perfect. Stick around, ask questions, interact with folks here so we all get to know you. I'm sure you'll get other offers, too, and some closer than me!


----------

